# Monitor case mod



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

So ive been thinking about removing the frame around my monitor, since i cant seem to find any monitors without frames. is it even possible?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I would not recommend it. Are you trying to place 2 or 3 LCD's side by side for a horizontal span? or CRTs? IF CRT, certaintly dont even remove the cover...the capacitors can kill...


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

well 4 LCD's, but the ones im concerned with are the center 19"s, since i span movies across them [i would do a desktop span, but vista doesnt like spans] 

so i was wondering what could be done with that whole fram thing, im sure its there for a reason, but thats one of the few things im serverly lacking in knowledge wise. ive seen something like it done before, ill see if i can grab a pic of what im talking about


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

You can but you have to pry it open, with alot of force. I've done it before and it's a pain in the ***.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

i wasnt sure if anything was going to like explode or anything without the case


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Nah. Nothing going to explode. But it's just hard to get it opened. And under the case, there is still that margin.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

wait so that outer inch or so is part of the LCD it self?











thats what im looking to achieve


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

The outer margin on the left and on the right is usually where the CCFL or light strip is located.

As a mod, you could take apart the whole thing, including the LCD panel itself and assemble it with your own lightbulbs in the back.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

hurm... im really tempted to just start pulling these things apart

anyone know of any place that sells frameless lcds?


----------



## balliztiks (Aug 12, 2008)

instead of removing the frames, you could cut them. you would achieve the large desktop while still retaining the aestetics of the frame. up to you man. good luck.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

cut them eh?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

I'd no risk cutting into something that I wouldn't know what's under it.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

You can contact the manufacturer and get them made to suit, but it costs. You can also make your own custom frame to hold anything you want, id suggest leaving essential parts (like the tiny frame around the screen itself) intact. Plastic is easily replaced, the actual internal gubbins arent...
Is that picture above your rig?


----------

